# Scrambled Eggs!



## SonicGems (Jul 30, 2011)

I know that as far as scrambled eggs go as treats, you can't add anything to them for them to be edible.

But I wonder, if anyone knows:
The only thing I add to my eggs before I cook them is water, because it makes them fluff easier when cooking.
Would eggs made like this be okay to give my hedgie?
Or does it have to be nothing at all added egg?


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

That won't cause any issue


----------



## SonicGems (Jul 30, 2011)

TWCOGAR said:


> That won't cause any issue


Oh good!
I've been craving some scrambled eggs myself, so I'll set some aside for her.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

I just whip an egg with a fork a bit then microwave it 30 seconds or so, stir, nuke 30 seconds more or until I see it is all cooked thru for sure then mash it up into bite sized with my fork.

Some place on the forum (while I was researching) it was advised no more than one egg a week although I'm not entirely sure why...maybe someone with experience food wise can tell you.


----------

